# Silverrose's Pictures!



## Silverrose (Nov 6, 2011)

I know I am not the greatest photographer, but I thought I would give it a go and try to get some shots of my T's.  They are just too beautiful in my eyes to not have a photo session :biggrin:

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_






_Brachypelma smithi_ "Annabel Lee"
















My setup


----------



## Silverrose (Nov 9, 2011)

_Brachypelma albopilosum_ sling



_Brachypelma smithi_ belly shot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverrose (Nov 21, 2011)

*Just a few pics of some of my new additions!*

Just acquired some new tarantulas and thought I would get some pics of them while moving them into their new enclosures.  Enjoy!

_Acanthoscurria geniculata_ female



_Grammostola pulchripes sling_



_Grammostola pulchra_



_Pterinochilus murinus_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuliaGulia87 (Nov 21, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Do I spy enclosures from Jamie down there?


----------



## Silverrose (Nov 22, 2011)

JuliaGulia87 said:


> Beautiful babies! Do I spy enclosures from Jamie down there?


Yup!  Her spiderling kits are the best!


----------



## JuliaGulia87 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes! They really are. I'm so glad she has adult enclosures now too!


----------



## Silverrose (Jan 20, 2012)

Some shots of some of my newest additions, and a few others who were out and I was able to take pictures of!

_Brachypelma vagans_ sling



_Grammostola rosea_ sling



_Poecilotheria pederseni_



_Poecilotheria metallica_


----------



## Silverrose (Jan 20, 2012)

_Grammostola pulchra_



_Brachypelma smithi_



_Pterinochilus murinus_


----------



## Silverrose (Jan 20, 2012)

_Avicularia versicolor_



_Avicularia purpurea_



_Brachypelma albiceps_



_Lampropelma violaceopes_



_Tapinauchenius cupreus_ (hiding lol)


----------



## Ran (Jan 20, 2012)

Great photos! You certainly have a photographers eye, nice compositions and wonderful clarity with healthy T's! Thanks for posting.


----------



## advan (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice pics and collection! Your _B. smithi_ looks very girly.


----------



## Silverrose (Jan 29, 2012)

Just a few more random shots...

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_



_Maraca cabocla_



_Brachypelma albiceps_ having dinner!



_Blaptica dubia_... just cuz I think these guys are kinda pretty


----------

